# H&H saddlery?



## horsecrazygirl13

Good? Bad? Anyone have some experience with that? thanks


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

For the money they are good, they are American Made at least


.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

I heard that these saddles have a fibreglass tree. What is wrong with that?


----------



## SouthernTrails

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> I heard that these saddles have a fibreglass tree. What is wrong with that?


Most of them have Ralide Trees, often mistaken for Fiberglass

Nothing Wrong with Ralide, many people use Ralide, even the Big Name Companies.

.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

Montana saddlery:
New 16" Leather Wade Roping Silver Show Roper Western Cowboy Ranch Horse Saddle | eBay

H&H saddlery:
H H Silver Trimmed Western Show or Pleasure Saddle Handcrafted 16 inch Seat | eBay

Above are two saddles I am interested in. Are they good quality?


----------



## Dustbunny

Re: the H&H saddle...for a saddle advertised that it had little use it seems to be a bit beat up reading the description. Personally, I'd pass on that one.
I prefer to see a saddle in person, unless I know exactly what the saddle is and have a guarantee on the condition. Just be careful.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

What about the other one? the one from Montana saddlery?


----------



## SouthernTrails

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> What about the other one? the one from Montana saddlery?


Edit: Oops it is Montana Mountain Horse Saddle that is made by H&H

Something is wrong with the Montana Saddle, 200.00 for a new Saddle? I would avoid that one

.


----------



## Dustbunny

Re: the Montana Saddlery saddle
The return policy states the saddle cannot be used or placed on a horse in any way. Now, how in the world would you know if the thing fits the horse??? I'd steer clear of this also.
Good luck in your search for a saddle. Just be very careful. Shop locally if at all possible and only buy if it can be returned for improper fit for both you and the horse.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

Ok yeah, I know it's cheap but we dont have any nice saddles for sale near us. Why shouldnt it fit?


----------



## Casey02

> Ok yeah, I know it's cheap but we don't have any nice saddles for sale near us. Why shouldnt it fit?


You would be surprised. check craigslist..


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

15 5 Big Horn Western Pleasure Saddle 7" Gullet Ralide Tree Good Shape | eBay
Ok I found a used Big Horn Saddle here. Is that better than the other ones?


----------



## SouthernTrails

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> 15 5 Big Horn Western Pleasure Saddle 7" Gullet Ralide Tree Good Shape | eBay
> Ok I found a used Big Horn Saddle here. Is that better than the other ones?


I like Bighorns, looks in pretty decent shape for an older model

.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> I like Bighorns, looks in pretty decent shape for an older model
> 
> .


 Great! The only thing is the size. I'm 160-something pounds so would that fit me?


----------



## SouthernTrails

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Great! The only thing is the size. I'm 160-something pounds so would that fit me?


15.5" Seat is in the range according to most charts

.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> 15.5" Seat is in the range according to most charts
> 
> .


 I dont quite understand which charts.


----------



## SouthernTrails

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> I dont quite understand which charts.


Several Companies have charts to show seat size verse rider height and weight, you are in the range for a 15.5" seat, it is on the tight side of the chart, so if you like a lot of room could be a little tight for you.

Of course Charts are reference, some people like tight fitting saddles seats, some like lots of room.... just saying as an average according to those charts it would be the right size.

I will look for a chart to post, only have one in a book

.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

16" Used Vintage Buffalo Saddlery Western Saddle w Silver Lacing | eBay
what about this saddle?


----------



## SouthernTrails

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> 16" Used Vintage Buffalo Saddlery Western Saddle w Silver Lacing | eBay
> what about this saddle?


IDK, the new Buffalo's are junk, not sure about the old ones

.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

Amercian Saddlery Country Trail Saddle - Statelinetack.com
so what about THIS saddle? Thanks!


----------



## SouthernTrails

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Amercian Saddlery Country Trail Saddle - Statelinetack.com
> so what about THIS saddle? Thanks!


Fits only Narrow Withered Horses, it is really a Semi-QH Bar, the ad is misleading

.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Fits only Narrow Withered Horses, it is really a Semi-QH Bar, the ad is misleading
> 
> .


 Why?:?


----------



## Dustbunny

horsecrazygirl13 Ok yeah, I know it's cheap but we dont have any nice saddles for sale near us. Why shouldnt it fit?[/QUOTE]

Not every saddle fits every horse. What breed do you have? Is your horse wide or narrow across the top over the shoulder area? That will help you determine the tree width...as in do you need semi-Quarter Horse bars, full QH bars...see what I mean? Does your horse have a fairly level back or is there more of a dip? It's important to get a saddle that spreads the weight evenly.
If you Google search How to Fit a Western Saddle you should have choices of sites to go to. This is good information. If the saddle does not fit it can cause pain and discomfort for your horse. 
I understand this is difficult as you stated you do not have a lot of options in your are to check out saddles. But if you could get to a tack store and look at and sit in some of the saddles it may help you make a better decision when you see one on line that you find interesting. Plus you will know the correct seat size for you. I did this yesterday and know that I would do best in a 16" I am 5'3" and under 130.
I hope you find the perfect saddle that works for both you and your horse.


----------



## SouthernTrails

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Why?:?


All the Saddles you have been looking at are Full QH Bar 7" Gullet

The last one is a Semi-QH 6.5" Gullet

Not only are the Gullets different, the Angles of the Bars are different.

You have to buy a Saddle based on sizing, just like Shoes if you need a size 8 Narrow, you do not but a Size 9 Wide or the other way around.

Have you not measured your Horse to see what kind of Tree he/she needs?

.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

my horse is an american paint gelding so he needs full quarter bars.


----------



## Casey02

^ that is not necessarily true


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

the people i got him from said i should get a saddle with quarter horse bars.


----------



## Casey02

How do you know they are right unless you have had saddles on the horse and fitted it?

I just don't want you to buy a saddle that doesn't fit and be stuck selling it


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

Casey02 said:


> How do you know they are right unless you have had saddles on the horse and fitted it?
> 
> I just don't want you to buy a saddle that doesn't fit and be stuck selling it


 i dont know. How do you measure a horse for a saddle?


----------



## Casey02

If you don't know your self I would fine somebody who does. Or have a saddle fitter come out. You will benefit from it greatly! Your gelding may very well need a 7 inch gullet but its better to know for sure. Another thing to keep in mind is that not all saddle company's measure the same. Somebodys full quarter bars may be somebody else's semi bars.


----------



## coloradocowgirl48

I just bought a Tennessean Saddle from NationalBridle.com I fits my Missouri Fox Trotter. Their saddles have an 8 1/2 inch gullet. NationalBridle has a good trial /return policy as well.


----------



## Casey02

That's a pretty wide gullet


----------

